# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Planit ideor për zhvillimin hapësinor të Kosovës

## RTP

*Presidenti Rugova kërkoi ngritjen e vetëdijes dhe përgjegjësisë së qytetarëve për çështjet hapësinore*

Prishtinë, 16 qershor - Gjatë prezantimit të parë publik të Planit ideor për zhvillimin hapësinor të Kosovës, Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova tha se duhet punuar për ngritjen e vetëdijes dhe përgjegjësisë së qytetarëve, për çështjet hapësinore, për organizimin hapësinor të vendit tonë. Ndërkaq ministri i Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor, Ardian Gjini, theksoi se dokumenti i prezantuar sot, paraqet strategjinë e zhvillimit hapësinor në të ardhmen dhe është hartuar në bazë të profilit të Kosovës. 
Presidenti Rugova pasi përshëndeti këtë projekt theksoi se ai duhet të miratohet sa më shpejt në mënyrë që qëllimet strategjike të operacionalizohen sa më parë.
"Mbetet që ky dokument të miratohet dhe ta fillojmë zbatimin e tij në mënyrë efektive. Po them në mënyrë efektive duke pasur parasysh gjendjen aktuale. Ne duhet të punojmë për ngritjen e vetëdijes dhe përgjegjësisë së qytetarëve, për çështjet hapësinore, për organizimin hapësinor të vendit tonë", tha Presidenti Rugova.
Në Planin "Vizioni, objektivat dhe parimet e zhvillimit hapësinor të Kosovës për periudhën 2005 2015, Ministria e Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor ka përfshirë të gjitha elementet e zhvillimit, duke filluar nga ato operative e deri te pavarësia e Kosovës. 
Ministri Gjini vlerësoi se pjesëmarrja e qytetarëve në këtë 
diskutim dhe sugjerimet e tyre janë shumë të rëndësishme dhe do ta plotësonin më së miri këtë dokument.
"Përveç që ekspertët i përpunojnë planet, njerëzit duhet të jenë të inkuadruar në diskutimin e këtyre planeve, sepse vetëm në atë mënyrë arrijnë të krijojnë ndjenjën e pronësisë mbi procesin, i cili në fund të fundit bëhet në interes të qytetarëve të Kosovës", tha Gjini.
Ndërkaq drejtori i Departamentit të planifikimit hapësinor, në ministrinë e mjedisit, Astrit Hajrullahu, tha se përbërja e këtij dokumenti premton shumë për zhvillimin e ardhshëm të Kosovës. Sipas tij, ky është një dokument që inkurajon për një zhvillim policentrik të hapësirës, për një partneritet midis qytetit dhe fshatit me qëllim të zhvillimit ekonomik të zonave rurale. 
Përfaqësuesja e Programit të Kombeve të Bashkuara për çështje pronësore, Elizabeth Belpaire tha se Kosovës më së shumti i duhet një Planifikim i mirë territorial. Ky plan, tha ajo, bëhet për herë të parë dhe është shumë i rëndësishëm për kosovarët dhe për gjeneratat e reja dhe i cili do të ndihmojë organizimin më të mirë territorial të vendit. 
Kryetari i komunës së Prishtinës, Ismet Beqiri kërkoi që Ministria e Mjedisit t'i ndihmojë komunat në pengimin e ndërtimeve përgjatë rrugëve magjistrale dhe rajonale në Kosovë.
Një debat tjetër rreth këtij dokumenti do të mbahet në fillim të muajit të ardhshëm.

----------

